# Spam: Verdächtige Paypalzahlung erkannt



## Vordack (27. März 2014)

*Spam: Verdächtige Paypalzahlung erkannt*

Hab eben diese Mail abgerufen:



> Verdächtige Zahlung erkanntTransaktionscode: 4B2734033J631162BSehr geehrte Kundin, sehr geehrter Kunde,
> 
> Durch das von uns entwickelte System zur Erkennung von Betrugs-versuchen was unter anderem Ihren Standort der Bezahlvorgänge miteinander vergleicht, war es uns nicht möglich diesen Vorgang eindeutig Ihrem Handeln zuzuordnen.
> 
> ...



Ist ganz klar ein Betrugsversuch.

LG

Jan


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2014)

Die armen Kerle mit dem gleichen Namen, der da als angeblicher Käufer missbraucht wird, sowie die Leute, in in der genannten Straße wohnen, bekommen sicher von einigen wütenden reingefallenen Deppen mächtig Ärger...  wäre noch schlimmer, wenn bei der Adresse sogar wirklich einer mit dem Namen wohnt...


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. März 2014)

Wie man auch merkt, dass es ein Betrug ist: Solche Firmen schreiben einen nie mit "Sehr geehrte Kundin / sehr geehrte Kunde" an, sondern wenn es echt ist, dann nennen die immer den Namen. Also sehr geehrte Frau XY oder sehr geehrter Herr YZ.


----------



## Bonkic (28. März 2014)

ich hatte kürzlich auch eine wirklich gut gemachte paypal-phishing-mail in meinem briefkasten.
da hab ich im erstem moment wirklich überlegt, ob ich diese transaktion nicht tatsächlich getätigt hab.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2014)

Hab schon vor 1 oder 2 Wochen auf so ne Masche hingewiesen. Die wollten mich auf ein ominöses "Sicherheitsleck" hinweisen und mich überreden meine Zugangsdaten per Direktlink zu aktualisieren.

Nee, nicht mit mir.


----------



## Exar-K (28. März 2014)

Braucht von euch jemand Viagra?


----------



## Vordack (28. März 2014)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab schon vor 1 oder 2 Wochen auf so ne Masche hingewiesen. Die wollten mich auf ein ominöses "Sicherheitsleck" hinweisen und mich überreden meine Zugangsdaten per Direktlink zu aktualisieren.
> 
> Nee, nicht mit mir.


 
Naja der Kerl der in der Mail erwähnt war hat mit mir Kontakt aufegnommenn und wir sind so verblieben daß ich jetzt Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch gegen die "Fremden" machen werde die seinen Namen benutzt haben.

Ich finde bei so etwas zu handeln wenn man kann ist wichtig.


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2014)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja der Kerl der in der Mail erwähnt war hat mit mir Kontakt aufegnommenn und wir sind so verblieben daß ich jetzt Anzeige wegen Betrugsversuch gegen die "Fremden" machen werde die seinen Namen benutzt haben.
> 
> Ich finde bei so etwas zu handeln wenn man kann ist wichtig.


 Woher wusste der denn, dass Du eine mail mit seinem Namen bekommen hast? ^^ Wurde vlt dessen PC infiziert und von da aus Spam versendet?

 Aber anzeigen ist ne gute Entscheidung.



 @Phishing allgemein: an sich ist das ganz easy, wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher ist: die Website SELBER manuell im Browser aufrufen und sich einloggen. Dann sieht man ja, ob bei dem Konto irgendwas offen geblieben ist. Wichtig ist nur, dass man NIE auf Links in mail klicken sollte, selbst wenn der Kumpel ein Video verlinkt hat sollte man das erst öffnen, wenn man es sich persönlich hat bestätigen lassen, dass er einfach nur den Link absichtlich zugesendet hatte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. März 2014)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Braucht von euch jemand Viagra?


 Vertick das Zeug woanders. Mods sind wie hartnäckige Dealer. Schlimm, schlimm...


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2014)

Dass die sich auch nie Mühe geben, wenigstens fehlerfrei zu schreiben. Ich hab noch nie eine Betrugsversuchs-Email bekommen, die nicht mindestens 5 bis 10 Fehler enthält. Aber ich will mich nicht beschweren: So fallen die wenigstens sofort auf.


----------



## NazcaGT (28. März 2014)

Ich finde es sehr schade das es solche leute gibt die ohne fleiß und ehrlichkeit geld ohne ende haben wollen.


Nieder mit denen !


----------



## Kreon (28. März 2014)

Falls ihr darauf reingefallen seid und jetzt ne Menge Geld verloren habt, macht euch nichts draus. Ich hätte eventuell ne Lösung für euch.

Mein Bekannter aus Nigeria hat eine Firme vererbt bekommen. Leider kostet ihn der offizielle Papierkram, damit er Firmeneigner werden kann, 2000 Euro. Und da sage noch jemand in D wäre die Bürokratie hoch.

Wenn von euch jemand bereit wäre im das Geld vorzustrecken, würde er euch später, wenn die Firma floriert, das doppelte zurückzahlen.
Seine paypal Adresse kann bei mir per PN nachgefragt werden.

Wer sich als erstes meldet, bekommt den Zuschlag. Ich würde ihm sogar selbst aushelfen, habe aber gerade nicht das nötige Kleingeld, da ich noch auf die Auszahlung von seinen Cousins warte, die ebenfalls geerbt haben.


----------



## Neawoulf (28. März 2014)

Kreon schrieb:


> Falls ihr darauf reingefallen seid und jetzt ne Menge Geld verloren habt, macht euch nichts draus. Ich hätte eventuell ne Lösung für euch.
> 
> Mein Bekannter aus Nigeria hat eine Firme vererbt bekommen. Leider kostet ihn der offizielle Papierkram, damit er Firmeneigner werden kann, 2000 Euro. Und da sage noch jemand in D wäre die Bürokratie hoch.
> 
> ...


 
Nicht genug Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## Batze (29. März 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie man auch merkt, dass es ein Betrug ist: Solche Firmen schreiben einen nie mit "Sehr geehrte Kundin / sehr geehrte Kunde" an, sondern wenn es echt ist, dann nennen die immer den Namen. Also sehr geehrte Frau XY oder sehr geehrter Herr YZ.


 
Oder den Namen/Nick/Synonym mit dem man sich angemeldet hat. Stimmt.


----------

